# SPAM ISSUES WITH THE FORUM



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

For the last two or three weeks now all my forum notices have been going to spam. I have had to go through and click each and say not spam. Well it is still going on, but not as bad--just some of the replies. This morning I had two in the spam folder. Since it was just two, I looked at the titles:

I'm watching you and Over Stimulation. Then I realized that it was not the source, but the title. Look at some of the titles and you will see what I mean.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting, I'll have to check that. I've also noticed some go to spam and some don't.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> For the last two or three weeks now all my forum notices have been going to spam. I have had to go through and click each and say not spam. Well it is still going on, but not as bad--just some of the replies. This morning I had two in the spam folder. Since it was just two, I looked at the titles:
> 
> I'm watching you and Over Stimulation. Then I realized that it was not the source, but the title. Look at some of the titles and you will see what I mean.


That's pretty funny, Lucile!ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I swear I am not trying to be funny this time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you tried adding the forum email to you address book? The one the notices come from? That may work. I thought that spam filtered out by email, but I guess trigger words could also land them there.

Ive had that happen a few times, even private message notices would go to spam for some reason? 

Kara


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes Havanese forum is in my address book. I have had one or two go to spam before and was always puzzled. I would click this is not spam and no more problems. Then I have had a whole page of replies in the spam folder. I clicked every one of them as not being spam. I have to admit that I did not look at the titles until this morning and realized what the problem was. I have my spam filter set to the highest setting and anything concerning sex or drugs automatically goes there. So you can see how some of our titles could be misinterpeted by a computer. I am just dumfounded that it took me a couple of weeks to figure out. Not as quick as I used to be. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Check to see if you can filter out certain words in your Email.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Who would think to filter our Frustrated at 7 weeks, I'm watching you, etc. I am now getting most of the e-mail and the offending ones because I checked this is not spam. But others will come up I am sure. I just have to check the spam folder every time I check e-mail. No big deal. I do not do Craig's list because about 3 years ago I advertized to two beef calves. Well I started getting all this porn from people with a Craigslist ref. I took down the ad within 24 hours. But I still get e-mails with RE: Wanted Beef Calves. Now what in the world would make someone think that I was looking for porn pictures. I Actually got two of them this weekend. They go to spam of course. I guess there are some things going on out there in the world that I have never heard of "like beef calves". lol


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I just have email notifications turned off. Problem solved. 

I know lots of people LIKE email notifications, I just find they clutter up my email. It probably just comes too close to "nagging" for my tastes. Ha ha I'm so anti-nag. 

I'd much rather just come to the board and read all the new stuff.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Who would think to filter our Frustrated at 7 weeks, I'm watching you, etc. I am now getting most of the e-mail and the offending ones because I checked this is not spam. But others will come up I am sure. I just have to check the spam folder every time I check e-mail. No big deal. I do not do Craig's list because about 3 years ago I advertized to two beef calves. Well I started getting all this porn from people with a Craigslist ref. I took down the ad within 24 hours. But I still get e-mails with RE: Wanted Beef Calves. Now what in the world would make someone think that I was looking for porn pictures. I Actually got two of them this weekend. They go to spam of course. I guess there are some things going on out there in the world that I have never heard of "like beef calves". lol


I guess I better not post my "porno dogs" that I was thinkiing of, Lucille., ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No Dave, no porno dogs. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I. Was thinking about all the posts about humping pups and dogs stealing underwear!ound:


----------

